# FMDC Admissions News



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

FMDC ahs announced its admissions. Last date to apply is October 23rd. The test will be held on 10th November 2013. For further details visit nts.org.pk 
BEST OF LUCK! And remember me in your prayers!


----------



## MCAT2013 (Oct 8, 2012)

plz tell me about fee structure and eligibility criteria is this private college and I'd private then what's the fee


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

No it's no private. It's a Federal Govt. College. Fees is aroun 24000 per year. Any one with more than 60% in Fsc can apply.


----------



## ghouri (Sep 29, 2012)

hey guys! i wanted to ask that in biology is only animal part is included or plants too, as in human physiology only. Plus i wanted to ask that in bio and physics bhi wat kind of questions come? anyone her who appeared last year and can share some questions......


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't appear last year. But I can tell that whole Biology book is included. All chapters, animal and plant too!


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

what was the merit last year


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Google is your friend, Zain.


----------

